# your favorite pokémon conspiracy.



## T3GZdev (Oct 3, 2011)

hi never seen one of these & i have been looking around & seems to be alot of pokemon conspiracies out there. just wondering which ones are you're favorites.

Below are a list of conspiracies.
**Butterfree/Venomoth mix up?*






**Ditto is failed attempt at to make mew.*






Spoiler



Mew and Ditto both weigh 8.8 lbs.
They have the same sprite color scheme, with the same shinies.
They both can learn every move, though in Ditto's case for a certain period.
They both learn Transform.
Many Ditto can be found in Cinnabar Mansion where many experiments took place between Mew and Mewtwo.



**Gengar is Clefable's Shadow.*





**Kangaskhan's (child) pre evolution of cubone.*





**Pokemon world (before black & white) is japan.*





**You killed Blues Ratiacate*






Spoiler



In Pokémon Red/Blue, you eventually face your rival in the luxury cruise liner, the S.S. Anne. After handily mopping the floor with him, you will not see your rival until you reach Lavender Town, the Pokémon city notorious for its nightmare inducing theme music. Upon running into him in Lavender Town, the resting place for many Pokémon, he proclaims “Hey! What brings you here? Your Pokémon don’t look dead!” A fair enough question, as many trainers bring their dead Pokémon to Lav- Wait a second… What  is your rival doing there?

Some fans have noticed that your rival’s Raticate is no longer in his party. Yes, he could have removed the Raticate (it is a pretty terrible Pokémon), but what trainer would remove a Pokémon from his/her party without replacing it? Guess what? You killed your rival’s Raticate. Yep, after knocking it out on the S.S. Anne, fans believe that the rival couldn’t get to a Pokémon Center amid the chaos on the boat, which resulted in his beloved Pokémon’s passing. Your rival is in Lavender Town to lay to rest one of his beloved Pokémon. A Pokémon that you killed. Good job, guy.




Below are a list of conspiracies. THE BIG ONES.
**The world of Pokémon was ravaged by a generation-killing war*


Spoiler



There’s a theory floating around the interwebs that paints a dark, horrific history of the Pokémon world, or at least Red/Blue’s Kanto region. Many players have noted that in Pokémon Red/Blue, there is a large absence of middle aged men in the game world. Think about the last time you played Pokémon. An abnormally large amount of Pokémon trainers chillin’ in the wild were little kids. Think about it. Why were there so many damn toddlers roaming the wilds unattended? There were plenty of elderly men and women in the world (Professor Oak), and many middle aged women (the player’s mom, the nurses), but a lack of middle aged men. What about the player’s father, or your rival’s father? While most people wouldn’t worry about the absence of middle aged dudes, some Pokémon fans have rationalized this through the creation of yet another insane theory.



**Ash's journey was all but a dream in a comma.*
*stories too long so just gonna put a link*
Ash in a comma theory.
which would kinda explain why the black & white pokemon tv series is called best dreams or wishes idk something like that. >.>


Some thoght about some of the theories.
i think the comma theory is highly possible, i also thoght up an alternative version of it, instead of ash being put in the comma from pikachu on the bike, he was in a comma the whole time, thats why the 1st epesode hes in the bed, then when the envent happend on the bike it was a flashback from when he got shot. which is also why theres almost an abscence of guns in the show his fear of guns, & the one epesode where the cowboy has guns was a flashback of when he got shot & he wanted to stand up too one lol. 





any other theories you guys would like to see here?

some sources.
http://jiggmin.com/threads/58477-Pokemon-Conspiracy-Theories
http://www.killcure.com/2009/10/02/pokemon...spiracy-theory/
http://geek.pikimal.com/2011/04/12/the-cra...n-fan-theories/


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 3, 2011)

>Ash is in a comma

>in a comma

>comma


*,*!!!!!!!!!!


;o;


----------



## Dimensional (Oct 3, 2011)

Let me think this one over.

I knew that pokemon was based in Japan. It was obvious. I didn't know about any other, aside from the coma part.

I'd say my favorite is the Ash is in a Coma and it's all a dream. Can't wait to see what will happen when he wakes up. XD


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 3, 2011)

Some of the "theories" are entertaining, like killing the raticate, but this is a work of fiction. The coma idea is cute but people are trying to rationalize a fucking anime. That getting ravaged by a generation killing war thing was retarded too.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 3, 2011)

the coma thin is just so dumb


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 3, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Some of the "theories" are entertaining, like killing the raticate, but this is a work of fiction. The coma idea is cute but people are trying to rationalize a fucking anime. That getting ravaged by a generation killing war thing was retarded too.
> QUOTE(Valwin @ Oct 3 2011, 10:07 PM) the coma thin is just so dumb


That conspiracy wasn't really made to actually be true, it was more of an interesting story. It shouldn't be taken seriously. It's merely for entertainment. (At least, that's how I see it)


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 3, 2011)

Just to fix the title....

*Your Favorite Pokemon Conspiracy Theories'


----------



## T3GZdev (Oct 3, 2011)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> Just to fix the title....
> 
> *Your Favorite Pokemon Conspiracy Theories'


yes someone fix the title to that lol


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Oct 4, 2011)

Pokemon regions are Japan, obvious that one... It's real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ash in a coma? Damn right! That why the first series were the best, the others are just plain doll and has no real story... Like digimon 4 and 5... $ was an obvious copy and mixing of 3 and 2 --'

Just failed one thing... If pikachu can't evolve cuzs Ash still has something to work on before he wakes, when he awakes why can pikachu come glowing, then evolves to raichu... 
Ash would go: Pikachu?! You've evolved...
Raichu: Yeah... I'm super now... 
Ash: That means that I can... 
Raichu: Yes, you can (LOL) awake now... Rest In Peace... I'll always love you...
Ash: GoodBye... 
Raichu: THUNDER!
Puff... ash awakes xD


----------



## Narayan (Oct 4, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...want to appease Giovanni, Ash’s Father.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








i'll read the rest later...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 4, 2011)

When I read about you killing the raticate on pokemon blue, I thought about it and it makes so much sense, its pretty scary now.


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2011)

This one:


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 4, 2011)

I never knew there was Pokemon Conspiracy Theories until today. XD


----------



## Rydian (Oct 4, 2011)

The butterfree thing is interesting, never noticed that.

The whole cubone thing has got to be my favorite conspiracy.

Gens 1-4 ARE based in Japan.  Hell, if I could be bothered I'd go look up which prefectures (or whatever) each region was based off of.  Gen 5 appears to be based around the north east US.

The coma one is interesting.  Not that I say it's believable, but that somebody did enough analyzing to come up with it.  It's almost a work of art.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Allot of this is actually interesting. The Japan Region thing has been known for a long time now but everything else is quite, well, amazing to me. Especially the whole Ash in a Coma thing although it seemed very dark and mature in some parts it was well thought of. But in reality we all know that After Season 1 of the anime it definitely started to tone down allot and the Pokemon Company, or whoever runs the anime,  tried to make it more appealing to five year old's.


----------



## Searinox (Oct 4, 2011)

Round 1... DEBUNK!

Butterfree/Venomoth:

While convincing and possible to be true, I'd rather go with the idea that the creator chose some elements to make Pokemon out of and repeated them when creativity was insufficient. Another example would be Charizard and Magmar having a tail flame.

Clefable/Gengar

Gengar has no 'wings' like Clefable. I'd call it a nice find but ultimately meaningless. Several other shape incidences can be pointed out between various Pokemon and can be compared, this one likely stood out because it's the most disturbing comparrison.

Kangaskhan

Kangaskhan's child is NOT the pre-evolution of Cubone. How can there even be a speculation when the fact is you cannot evolve one into the other. Also in the Pokedex in the first generation, evolutions are direct numerical follow-ups of the original. This is not the case. All I can call this one is an... interesting remark. Just like all the others so far.

Pokemon World and Japan

This one is outright confirmed.

Blue's Dead Raticate

Remember his stated reason there is to find Marowak and he'd thus far only found Cubone, then decides to leave. The question as to why he doesn't bring up the elephant in the room - the unidentified ghosts that Pokemon are too scared to attack, and would most certainly have to have come across - isn't brought up. Perhaps he's too proud to admit he was chicken? It's a far more relevant unanswered question. But since Blue doesn't seem to be interested in answering any sort of relevant questions, we'll likely never have the answer to this one. Perhaps he swapped it out because it was too weak, something we can all expect him do. If your fights with his Pokemon are that brutal, I'm surprised no others die until the end.

Disastruous War in Pokemon History

Let's split this one into two. The possibility of a terrible war that extended to even Kanto, and the fact that one such war happened in very recent times.

Existence of the War: Highly possible. The Pokemon world heavily draws upon ideas such as the 'noble savage' and the fact that the farther you go back into history, the more spectacular, advanced, magical or dramatic it was. I do believe the series mentions several times Pokemon living in harmony with people, then some big disaster leaving no trace of the previous cultures, after which modern history occurs. This theme, heavily repeated in legends, sacred texts, and modern pseudoarchaeology, is a magnet for fantasy, albeit one that's becoming overused. Pokemon die, as evidenced by the Pokemon Tower and various accounts. Wars exist, Lt. Surge took part in at least one of them, likely involving America, and the theme itself, as stated, has been repeated over and over. All the elements are here to make this one extremely likely to be true.

This occurring in Recent Times: The Pokemon world simply works in such a wonderous way that kids freshly start adventures with their Pokemon friends by their side in complete safety, and are able to travel as far and wide as their passion and imagination allows them to. Isn't it just wonderful? Middle-aged men are an unpopular age category. They lack the oldness to display wisdom, they lack the youth to be competitive, or even adventurous. The game puts a big focus on these elements and thus the people that fit in this category. Throughout the entire series, middle-aged men appear to be missing. Should we consider that such a war took place on a global scale? If so, there should be at least SOME indication of it, somewhere in these 5 regions. The fact remains that youth are energetic explorers, young adults are competitive aspirants or evil masterminds, and old people are professors or helpful figures giving you a tip or an item, and reminiscing on their youth with wisdom. Middle-aged men? Those don't do anything special. Mostly rich aristocrats. Bleh!

So while I am near certain one such war has happened in the history of Pokemon, I highly doubt it was recent or related to the missing middle-aged men in the game. A causal link must be established here. Supposed the old people were missing, should we have assumed that they were in a war?

Ash's Coma

Ash's Coma is ofcourse very plausible. As plausible as a little dwarf being behind us all the time but quickly vanishing before anyone can see it and clever enough to hide from detection by any machines. Or all of us living inside the Matrix. These are called unfalsifiable statements, statements that cover up for every possible state in a way that they could never be proven false. Like most such statements, Ash's coma could be as easily attributed to any other anime, cartoon, or anything. It's just as impossible to prove right or wrong. They cannot be analyzed rationally, and are of very little value. The author then goes on to link every major inconsistency in the series to the fact that Ash is in a coma. Tons of such statements can be made. This one, again, appears to have stuck out because it sounds particularly tragical. I have a more plausible version: the entire adventure is indeed just a dream. It's a fantasy created to be broadcast on our TVs!


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 4, 2011)

pokemon world = japan i alreda know for  3 years


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pokemon B/W takes place in the United States, it's confirmed to be in China.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 4, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Pokemon B/W takes place in the United States, it's confirmed to be in China.


Wait, what?
It's in USA _and_ China?


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The butterfree thing is interesting, never noticed that.
> 
> The whole cubone thing has got to be my favorite conspiracy.
> 
> ...


I think a Game Freak staffer confirmed that Isshuu was based on New York whilst the game was being developed.


----------



## Necron (Oct 4, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> **Kangaskhan's (child) pre evolution of cubone.*
> -evolutionary image snip-


Male Kangaskhan don't exist.

I voted for the pokemon war. For me, it seems to be the only one that cannot be disproved.


----------



## T3GZdev (Oct 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The butterfree thing is interesting, never noticed that.
> 
> The whole cubone thing has got to be my favorite conspiracy.
> 
> ...




i alsway thoght gen 5 (black & white) were based off either UK/england, or newyork.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, despite the the Coma theory being moot due to the release of BW and the later parts of DP, it is VERY well done, though it's not something I would have wanted to believe, but it was very well done and very well thought out.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 5, 2011)

Nintendo releases the same game with minor tweaks and adjustments every few years and still makes a buttload of cash every time.

/obvious joke


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 5, 2011)

raticate one, but this is far more detailed than OP's post.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 5, 2011)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Ash's Coma
> 
> Ash's Coma is ofcourse very plausible. As plausible as a little dwarf being behind us all the time but quickly vanishing before anyone can see it and clever enough to hide from detection by any machines. Or all of us living inside the Matrix. These are called unfalsifiable statements, statements that cover up for every possible state in a way that they could never be proven false. Like most such statements, Ash's coma could be as easily attributed to any other anime, cartoon, or anything. It's just as impossible to prove right or wrong. They cannot be analyzed rationally, and are of very little value. The author then goes on to link every major inconsistency in the series to the fact that Ash is in a coma. Tons of such statements can be made. This one, again, appears to have stuck out because it sounds particularly tragical. I have a more plausible version: the entire adventure is indeed just a dream. It's a fantasy created to be broadcast on our TVs!


happened in drawn to life
got trolled big time


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 5, 2011)

bridge to teh harbour town looks like a goldengate bridge


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow i never knew the Butterfree Mixup, looks quite promising.


----------

